# Big Issue Need Answers



## daxxer2007 (Nov 14, 2011)

Okay, my girlfriend broke her charger port. I ADB rooted her phone (before alpharevx) can I flash a sense ROM and ota update it? And the question is, will that revert it to stock since I cannot perform ADB because the port is messed up? Second question is, if that doesn't work doors the insurance company care if the phone is rooted to make a claim? Or would she have to pay retail to get another phone.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

You can use wifi file explorer or another similar app to transfer whatever files you need to return to stock. Or just pull the sd card and use a reader or another phone. Filling an insurance claim for a broken port is not fraud.


----------



## GeneralCartmanLee (Sep 10, 2011)

The insurance company could care less if it's rooted. Same thing happened to my rooted OG droid about a year or so back and I just sent it in, no problems.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

GeneralCartmanLee said:


> The insurance company could care less if it's rooted. Same thing happened to my rooted OG droid about a year or so back and I just sent it in, no problems.


I don't even think they look. Especially if its a hardware problem


----------



## daxxer2007 (Nov 14, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> You can use wifi file explorer or another similar app to transfer whatever files you need to return to stock. Or just pull the sd card and use a reader or another phone. Filling an insurance claim for a broken port is not fraud.


Here is the main question, after i put the files there... how would i do everything on the phone? same adb commands as on the computer except through the phone?


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Well you can use terminal emulator,

Su
Reboot bootloader or....shut it off and reboot bootloader? No adb required

Just incase, while the device is off volume down + power = bootloader = recovery

I suggest not doing anything just sending it in as is....factory will install new software when they refurb it, your better off leaving of bootable and sending it in. Rather sending in fully messed up device


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Vulpe said:


> Well you can use terminal emulator,
> 
> Su
> Reboot bootloader or....shut it off and reboot bootloader? No adb required
> ...


lol, not necessarily. i have seen 3 reports of people getting a refurbished phone and having a BAMF rom loaded on it.

OP, download one of the stock RUU's,name it PG05IMG.zip place it on the root of your sd card.
boot into blootloader, it will find the .zip file and install it. this will put you back to completely stock. just make sure to delete the .zip after its finished. i did this when i had issues with my phone before, verizon didn't know.


----------



## ipadl (Jun 21, 2011)

I damaged the USB port on my Tbolt also. $75 at the local cell phone repair shop. Took a couple of hours and didn't have to do anything. Food for thought.

Seth


----------



## dirtyfingers (Jun 7, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> lol, not necessarily. i have seen 3 reports of people getting a refurbished phone and having a BAMF rom loaded on it.
> 
> OP, download one of the stock RUU's,name it PG05IMG.zip place it on the root of your sd card.
> boot into blootloader, it will find the .zip file and install it. this will put you back to completely stock. just make sure to delete the .zip after its finished. i did this when i had issues with my phone before, verizon didn't know.


Do this ^^^ Don't listen to the other couple posts. Insurance fraud is not the answer. It has a physical defect so if you get it to stock they will replace it.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

daxxer2007 said:


> ...does the insurance company care if the phone is rooted to make a claim?


Nope not at all. That's what insurance is for.

Topic closed.


----------

